# DIY eLiquid from Coffee Beans



## Deadz (12/12/16)

Morning Gents,

Was playing with the idea of making a Coffee Ice-Cream Vape.
Using TFA Vanilla bean gelato and for the coffee flavor, Using crushed coffee beans steeped in PG for a few days (Filtered out of the PG of course).

I found a few threads online, But I wanted to know if anyone here has tried before, with any success ?


----------



## craigb (12/12/16)

I've tried it before and it does work remarkably well.

The way I went about it was to add ground coffee to some PG, and microwave for 5 seconds (may or may not be a good idea) to kick start the process. I then left it to absorb for about an hour, spent another half hour filtering and diluted the end result further to make a manageable strength. From what I understand, the microwaving part is to merely give the whole extraction a faster start and is not really a requirement.

The end result was a true reflection of the original coffee flavour. Having tried this as well as commercial coffee flavour, I decided to stick to drinking coffee instead of vaping it - purely a personal choice, not a reflection of the DIY process.

If you are going to do it, I would recommend starting off with a short extraction time, and if it doesn't work out, increase the time in smallish increments (half an hour to an hour to start with) as leaving it for days may leave you with a bitter, unusable mess that was liquid gold just 24 hours previously.

Also bear in mind, that this process will probably give you a nice strong concentrate that will need to be diluted more to suit your personal tastes.

Even though the end result wasn't to my liking, it's the flavour profile itself I ended up not liking, nothing 'personal' against the flavour or the DIY extraction process itself.


----------



## Deadz (12/12/16)

craigb said:


> I've tried it before and it does work remarkably well.
> 
> The way I went about it was to add ground coffee to some PG, and microwave for 5 seconds (may or may not be a good idea) to kick start the process. I then left it to absorb for about an hour, spent another half hour filtering and diluted the end result further to make a manageable strength. From what I understand, the microwaving part is to merely give the whole extraction a faster start and is not really a requirement.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Guidance @craigb 

I've got some Starbucks Medium roast that I want to try with, was planning to go with a small batch, and then take multiple 10 mls samples out to see where it tastes just right


----------



## craigb (12/12/16)

Deadz said:


> Thanks for the Guidance @craigb
> 
> I've got some Starbucks Medium roast that I want to try with, was planning to go with a small batch, and then take multiple 10 mls samples out to see where it tastes just right


Good luck and enjoy.

Just another thing I thought of, more of a coffee making thing than specifically vaping - if you grind the beans quite fine, you will get a better and faster flavour extraction - but it will be horrific to filter properly - maybe use proper coffee filter paper and give the flavoured PG a couple of hours to filter through it into a clean bottle.

If you use a coarser grind, the PG will be exposed to less surface area of your coffee but will probably be a lot easier to filter.

But it is relatively easy and once you are done, I'm quite certain you are going to have an awesome vape


----------

